# Genuine and Subsisting



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello All

I met my partner 6 months back and we decided to marry !

now i m applying for spouse visa for her and have to prove relatiosnhip genuine and subsisting, what proofs we need

her brother is witness is our wedding and my father would be teh second witness, she is in uk at the moment and working


many thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I met my partner 6 months back and we decided to marry !
> 
> ...


So you are already married? If so, include your wedding certificate and details from the wedding (photos, etc). 

Regarding proof of relationship, e-mails/phone logs/Skype/etc are handy in providing evidence that you & your wife are in a true relationship and maintain contact with each other. 

Have you only known each other 6 months?


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> So you are already married? If so, include your wedding certificate and details from the wedding (photos, etc).
> 
> Regarding proof of relationship, e-mails/phone logs/Skype/etc are handy in providing evidence that you & your wife are in a true relationship and maintain contact with each other.
> 
> Have you only known each other 6 months?


we will be married in few days 

yes we have only known each other for 6 months, it just felt right between us

i m 31 n she is 28 years old


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> we will be married in few days
> 
> yes we have only known each other for 6 months, it just felt right between us
> 
> i m 31 n she is 28 years old


Given that you have a shorter-than-most relationship period before marriage, be sure to offer plenty of evidence of relationship. Make sure that you do not give the UKBA any opportunity to doubt your relationship.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Given that you have a shorter-than-most relationship period before marriage, be sure to offer plenty of evidence of relationship. Make sure that you do not give the UKBA any opportunity to doubt your relationship.


what all should be used?

my family is writig supporting letter n so are her friends (best friends) and brother, over a period of 6 months we have text records on bills, 500 texts average a month !

marraige certificate will be there 

how can ukba doubt and decide on our relatiosnhip being sham when we r married n our families are supporting us (just curious)


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> what all should be used?
> 
> my family is writig supporting letter n so are her friends (best friends) and brother, over a period of 6 months we have text records on bills, 500 texts average a month !
> 
> ...


Supporting letters are good. Hard documents are best. E-mail logs, text messages, photos together, tickets/receipts from trips you took together. Evidence that you are in a real relationship that is genuine and ongoing. 

Marriage Certificate is key. Is it in English? If not it needs to be translated as far as I understand.

It isn't that the UKBA is going to decide that your relationship is a sham, the onus is on you to prove that your relationship is genuine. If you do not provide sufficient proof to them, you risk your application being rejected.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

the marriage certificate is from uk only as my partner is in uk and works here

i meet her every week and stay with her for 3 days a week atleast.

our family would write letters, i can give copies of my bills and print of my text mesages, facebook messages and 'in relationship' status and all that

we had road trips together and some general outings like cinema resturants etc and few gifts that we bought for each other


anything else u suggest that could be done to prove its subsisting

my partner will live at my parents place (as i live with parents) n my mother who owns the house would write a supporting statmenet for accomodation


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> the marriage certificate is from uk only as my partner is in uk and works here
> 
> i meet her every week and stay with her for 3 days a week atleast.
> 
> ...


Are you currently in the UK? If so, what current permission are you on?

You indicate that you will be living at your parents house. Will anyone be in the house with you, or is it just you & your wife will be there? You may want a housing report from the council depending on your living situation, to prove that there are adequate rooms for everyone living there.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Are you currently in the UK? If so, what current permission are you on?
> 
> You indicate that you will be living at your parents house. Will anyone be in the house with you, or is it just you & your wife will be there? You may want a housing report from the council depending on your living situation, to prove that there are adequate rooms for everyone living there.


she is on post study work visa
its a 3 bedroom house, my mum n dad n me live there n she will join us in same house


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> she is on post study work visa
> its a 3 bedroom house, my mum n dad n me live there n she will join us in same house


Then its not a bad idea to get a housing report from your local council. This is an official document that you can provide to UKBA that states how many bedrooms are suitable for living in the property. This will eliminate any doubt regarding overcrowding, and show that there is enough space for you and your wife to live there as well.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Then its not a bad idea to get a housing report from your local council. This is an official document that you can provide to UKBA that states how many bedrooms are suitable for living in the property. This will eliminate any doubt regarding overcrowding, and show that there is enough space for you and your wife to live there as well.


i shall do that.

anything else u believe could help us? the fact that our family (her bro n my dad ) r signing as witness does it not prooves that our relationship is genuine?

due to her religious conditions we cannot co habit until married ( she is indian) n thts one of the main reasons we r getting married


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> i shall do that.
> 
> anything else u believe could help us? the fact that our family (her bro n my dad ) r signing as witness does it not prooves that our relationship is genuine?
> 
> due to her religious conditions we cannot co habit until married ( she is indian) n thts one of the main reasons we r getting married


Understandable. Many couples do not live together until marriage. Get as much evidence as you can regarding your relationship. When you have everything together, feel free to post again on the forum with a list of your documents, and someone here will make sure you have everything you should for your application before you submit it.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Understandable. Many couples do not live together until marriage. Get as much evidence as you can regarding your relationship. When you have everything together, feel free to post again on the forum with a list of your documents, and someone here will make sure you have everything you should for your application before you submit it.


thanks 


one more question, how can someone prove that they hv been together on road trips?
also i visit her every week, i drive to her place, how should i prove this?

thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> one more question, how can someone prove that they hv been together on road trips?
> ...


Unless you have pictures together, you can't. But if you include a letter of introduction with your application, you can certainly mention your visits, places you go, etc. Having your family confirm these visits will help, too.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Unless you have pictures together, you can't. But if you include a letter of introduction with your application, you can certainly mention your visits, places you go, etc. Having your family confirm these visits will help, too.


anyone else in same situation? Please guide what can we do. Thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> anyone else in same situation? Please guide what can we do. Thanks


Everyone who applies for a settlement visa, be it spouse or fiance, has to prove they have genuine and subsisting relationship. Just be honest and provide as much evidence as you can, as we've already specified here.


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have just made a successful spouse visa application,:clap2:

We did not pay for a home inspection, we just sent a description of home with some pictures of the rooms,

I would recommend you have the owner of the property write a brief letter giving permission for you and your spouse to live there and stating you will have your own privet bed room.

Also take some photos of you and your spouse in informal settings, pictures
with you alone with your spouses family, write on the pictures the date, place and name the people in them, 

You should each write a cover letter from your own point of view to go with your application, describing how you met, your relationship, why you decided to marry and plans for the future.

Hope this is some help,


----------

